
Hacker News Points Inflation - refrigerator
https://taimur.me/hn-inflation/?hn
======
karmakaze
Eyeballing the lower and upper quartile looks like the shape of the front page
distribution is roughly the same. Now if we do this for subsequent pages and
can fit past and present shapes with linear scaling, I'd say there's nothing
to concerned about here.

